# Silliness



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://portfolios.abcnews.go.com/qu...ce=reuters&path=/Reuters/20050713/1217_61.xml
Silliness


> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. Chief Executive Mel Karmazin is considering a bid for Walt Disney Co.'s ABC Radio unit, the New York Post reported on Wednesday. Both Sirius and Disney declined comment.
> 
> However, Sanford Bernstein analyst Craig Moffett said that he had spoken with a Sirius representative who denied having any appetite for Disney's radio operation, stating that Sirius has no interest in buying terrestrial radio stations.


 More

WHY would Sirius have any interest in a bunch of terrestrial radio stations?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Makes no sense to me, either.


----------

